# ThinkHalloween.com Launches!!



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just launched http://thinkhalloween.com

I want this to be a complete halloween site...so I'm looking for bloggers, artists,crafters and horror lovers to link to feature on my site. Check it out...let me know what you think. 

Thanks


----------

